# Help! Powerbook Lombard...



## Goliath (22 Avril 2005)

Bonjour la tribu!  

...je vais essayer d'être bref et précis...voilà, l'année passé j'ai acheté un powerbook Lombard sur Ebay mais voilà que je n'ai jamais pu l'utiliser, car défectueux ! ...donc en deux paroles je me suis fait avoir   ...le système bloc à tout moment et cela s'est manifeste progressivement et maintenant il n'y a même plus moyen  d'installer n'importe quel système. Au début je pensais que cela provenait de la mémoire RAM mais je l'ai changée à plusieurs reprises et le problème ne provient pas de là surtout que j'ai installé de la mémoire certifié par Apple. J'ai pensé que cela provenait du disque dur mais là aussi les tests résultent positifs donc le problème est bien plus grave     ou c'est le  processeur ou c'est la carte mère. Ma question est: quel logiciel pourrait me certifier d'où vient le problème, car si c'est le processeur je peux encore espérer d'un trouver un et le remplacer, si c'est la carte mère je pense que le powerbook ira au grenier...merci pour vos réponses!

 

P.S.  ...TechTool (en partant du cd) bloque illico au moment du démarrage des test....


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2005)

le sujet part dans jurassic mac, les PowerBook G3 lombard ne sont plus supporté par Apple


----------



## Goliath (23 Avril 2005)

...quoi, personne peut m'aider?


----------



## MortyBlake (23 Avril 2005)

Goliath a dit:
			
		

> ...quoi, personne peut m'aider?



En quel système es-tu ?

Parmi les solutions  à essayer, il faudrait d'une par trouver un 9.2 d'origine et démarrer ton Lombard. Si ça démarre ça laisse entrevoir une solution
Trouve ensuite un système installé sur un DD externe en SCSI et refais la même chose.

Si les deux précédents marchent ça oriente quand meme sur le DD.

Si aucun des deux ne marche, le problème est plus probablement sur la carte mère, si tu es sur de ta RAM.

Je suppose que tu as fait tout le standard (PRAM, ...)

Courage


----------



## Goliath (23 Avril 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> En quel système es-tu ?
> 
> Parmi les solutions  à essayer, il faudrait d'une par trouver un 9.2 d'origine et démarrer ton Lombard. Si ça démarre ça laisse entrevoir une solution
> Trouve ensuite un système installé sur un DD externe en SCSI et refais la même chose.
> ...




  merci pour ton aide mais je reste toujours très méfiant surtout pour tout ce qui est processeur et carte mére... c'est pour cela que je pose la question...un processeur je peux presque l'avoir pour pas grand chose et le travail sera minime...par contre la carte mère c'est autre chose... ----  ...ma question était bien précise...comment comprendre/savoir en Mac si un problème hardware vient d'un element bien précis? ...processore o carta madre????...je suis casse c...mais c'est comme ça que je casse les c....aux autres!

---


----------



## MortyBlake (23 Avril 2005)

Goliath a dit:
			
		

> merci pour ton aide mais je reste toujours très méfiant surtout pour tout ce qui est processeur et carte mére... c'est pour cela que je pose la question...un processeur je peux presque l'avoir pour pas grand chose et le travail sera minime...par contre la carte mère c'est autre chose... ----  ...ma question était bien précise...comment comprendre/savoir en Mac si un problème hardware vient d'un element bien précis? ...processore o carta madre????...je suis casse c...mais c'est comme ça que je casse les c....aux autres!
> 
> ---



J'avais bien compris la question et je ne suis pas capable d'y répondre. Ma seule remarqueavait pour but d'être sur  que le problème ne venait pas en amont de la carte mère et du processeur.

Je passe la main, à plus compétent ...

Un autre membre du KKK (Klub des Kasse-K...)


----------



## FdeB (23 Avril 2005)

Bonjour, je connais bien ton problème et je n'ai âs de bonne nouvelle pour toi....
En effet j'ai eu exactement les mêmes symptôme que toi à savoir des plantages de plus en plus fréquents, souris figées.... j'étais en 9
j'ai donc voulu le rajeunir en le boostant en mémoire un nouveau DD et passer en X (10.2)
Mais tout était àç noucveau très instable. N'y différentes mémoire et DD, ni une remise en place des composants standards qui fonctionne très bien sur d'autre machine, n'y a changé qqChose. et puis avoir cherché il s'est avéré que toute une série de PPC 400 pour Lombard avait un vis de forme et lachaient !!!!
ici 
bref pas grand chose à faire... à moins d'investire !!! mais c'est cher 250 doll pours un 400 apple reburfed et je crois 400 doll pour un G4 500 le seul modèle dispo !!!
Bon je ne suis pas technicien apple certifié   mais c'est mon diagnostique. Si tu veux le faire expertiser par des pros ça te coutera plus cher qu'un processeur bref !
Le miens est au placard pour l'instant car j'attends le verdict de mon assurance qui est censé couvrir les pannes et défauts... mais qui essaye surtout de ce défiler !
En tout cas ne le jette pas ! c'est une supermachine ! et moi je le veux bien pour ma collection si mon mien est pris par l'assureur !!
A ta dispo si tu as des questions, et désolé !!!


----------



## r e m y (23 Avril 2005)

Goliath a dit:
			
		

> merci pour ton aide mais je reste toujours très méfiant surtout pour tout ce qui est processeur et carte mére... c'est pour cela que je pose la question...un processeur je peux presque l'avoir pour pas grand chose et le travail sera minime...par contre la carte mère c'est autre chose... ----  ...ma question était bien précise...comment comprendre/savoir en Mac si un problème hardware vient d'un element bien précis? ...processore o carta madre????...je suis casse c...mais c'est comme ça que je casse les c....aux autres!
> 
> ---



Processeur ou carte mère, je ne vois pas ce que ça change.... Le coût de remplacement est quasiment le même (le processeur est soudé sur carte-fille)


----------



## FdeB (23 Avril 2005)

Heuuuuuuuuuuuu je ne comprends pas bien ta remarque, je ne vais rien d'apprendre en te disant que carte mère et carte fille sont deux choses différentes... que depuis le PPC 7500 (1995) les processeurs ont montés sur des cartes filles et qu'il est très facile dans changer pour upgrader son mac. Que changer une carte mère ce n'est pas du tout la même chose que de remplacer une carte fille (c'est fait pour ça ) et ça n'a pas le même prix !!!


----------



## Goliath (24 Avril 2005)

...donc si je comprends bien c'est le processeur  qui doit être changé?...chez  xlr8  il est à 260 $ mais est-ce vraiment le processeur comment le savoir avant d'en acheter un nouveau!


----------



## FdeB (24 Avril 2005)

Je ne peux pas te l'assurer à 100 %, mais il y a de forte chance. si connais quelqu'un qui à un lombard 333 ou 400 qui fonctionne, le test est facile. Dans tout les cas ça m'interrese de connaitre la suite des évènements. Donnes-nous des news !!!


----------



## Goliath (24 Avril 2005)

FdeB a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux pas te l'assurer à 100 %, mais il y a de forte chance. si connais quelqu'un qui à un lombard 333 ou 400 qui fonctionne, le test est facile. Dans tout les cas ça m'interrese de connaitre la suite des évènements. Donnes-nous des news !!!



...ce qui me laisse perplexe c'est  que sur la page Web que tu m'as gentiment envoyée ils parlent de message d'erreur  au démarrage relatif à la mémoire cache ce qui n'est pas les cas chez moi. Dans mon cas c'est tout le système qui se bloque sans message d'erreur mais bon, sur Ebay des processeurs pour le Lombard on en trouve pas mal à prix encore intéressant donc à moi de voir maintenant si j'ai envie de m'investir dans cette dépense...    

...je reste encore assez surpris qu'il n'y ait pas un logiciel qui puisse faire un test de la carte mère et du processeur....


----------



## FdeB (25 Avril 2005)

oui moi non plus je n'ai jamais eu ces messages d'erreurs !!
Cependant je n'ai pas de meilleur explication !  De toute manière c'est une panne hardware et si c'est la carte mère t peux balancer ton lombard.
As tu vérifier le numéro de série du tien ?
Et sur eBay qu'est-ce qui te prouves que tu nr vas acheter un PPC qui va flancher ou qui est déjà naze ???


----------



## Guido (25 Avril 2005)

Avant de me jeter dans les dépenses, je commencerais par partir sur une base simple : 
Je ne connais pas le lombard, mais mactracker est une bonne source d'info. 
1-reformater le disque et installer un système basic (8.6 semble d'origine pour cette machine) de préférence depuis un CD vendu avec la machine, mais un système mini est conseillé. 
2-Virer tout ce qui n'est pas d'origine : RAM, card bus, etc... 
3-remplacer la batterie PRAM (3,6V d'après mactracker). 
Ensuite, je me pose des questions sur le hardware. 
Si tu as un HD qui flanche (tout est possible surtout pour les portables) teste le démarrage depuis un disque externe (ici en SCSI) ou bien dans l'autre sens démarre un autre mac sur le disque du Lombard (via le SCSI en target touche 't' appuyée durant le démarrege du lombard) pour voir si le disque marche. 
Ensuite on peut se poser la question du CPU. Il semble que ces portables fassent partie d'une race assez exceptionnelle pour lesquels il y a une carte fille (donc facilement changeable). 
Remarque que si je comprend bien tes problèmes, ton Mac démarre mais plante au bout d'un moment. si tu es sûr d'avoir un système propre (bref si tu viens de l'installer et encore...) tu as peut être un problème de refroidissement. Peut être que le sytème de refroidissement est en défaut (un ventilateur encrassé ou défectueux. Un radiateur décollé...)
Je vois 1000 trucs à essayer avant de changer une mobo ou un CPU... 
Tu peux aussi me le donner...


----------



## r e m y (25 Avril 2005)

FdeB a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuuuuuuuu je ne comprends pas bien ta remarque, je ne vais rien d'apprendre en te disant que carte mère et carte fille sont deux choses différentes... que depuis le PPC 7500 (1995) les processeurs ont montés sur des cartes filles et qu'il est très facile dans changer pour upgrader son mac. Que changer une carte mère ce n'est pas du tout la même chose que de remplacer une carte fille (c'est fait pour ça ) et ça n'a pas le même prix !!!



Ma remarque était suscitée par le fait que FdeB indiquait qu'il préférait changer le processeur que la carte-mère car il peut avoir les processeurs pour presque rien. J'ai eu peur qu'il pense pouvoir changer le processeur seul (installé sur support ZIF). J'ai voulu donc préciser que sur les portables, les processeurs sont soudés sur carte-fille et qu'il faut donc trouver une carte-fille auprès d'Apple (et je ne pense pas dans ces conditions qu'il puisse se les procurer pour presque rien)

Voilà, maintenant je te rejoins sur le fait qu'une carte-fille est tout de même moins chère que la carte-mère (quelques centaines d'euro tout de même...) et nettement plus facile d'accès pour la changer.

Cela étant, lorsque mon powerbook G3 était tombé en panne, je l'avais emmené au Centre AppleCare le plus proche (PLace Boulnois à Paris.. mais il n'existe plus aujourd'hui   ) et ils me l'avaient remis à neuf pour un montant forfaitaire (échange carte-fille, échange clavier, ....).


----------



## Goliath (25 Avril 2005)

Guido a dit:
			
		

> Avant de me jeter dans les dépenses, je commencerais par partir sur une base simple :
> Je ne connais pas le lombard, mais mactracker est une bonne source d'info.
> 1-reformater le disque et installer un système basic (8.6 semble d'origine pour cette machine) de préférence depuis un CD vendu avec la machine, mais un système mini est conseillé.
> 2-Virer tout ce qui n'est pas d'origine : RAM, card bus, etc...
> ...



...je pense que tu n'as pas bien lu les messages d'avant...il n'y a aucun système installé, le démarrage se fait à partir du système du cd d'origine! La RAM à été changé plusieurs fois, le disque dur n'a aucun problèmes car testé, le PRAM a été effectué donc c'est forcement la carte mère ou le processeur...


----------



## Goliath (25 Avril 2005)

FdeB a dit:
			
		

> oui moi non plus je n'ai jamais eu ces messages d'erreurs !!
> Cependant je n'ai pas de meilleur explication !  De toute manière c'est une panne hardware et si c'est la carte mère t peux balancer ton lombard.
> As tu vérifier le numéro de série du tien ?
> Et sur eBay qu'est-ce qui te prouves que tu nr vas acheter un PPC qui va flancher ou qui est déjà naze ???



...carte mère il y en a aussi sur Ebay pour 60 euros quant au processeur faut demander le numèro de série QT... et espérer que le vendeur soit honnête comme pour tout ce qu'on achète sur Ebay...

...en effet mon n° de série du processeur est QT925...donc un qui fait apparemment partie de la série noire..


----------



## FdeB (25 Avril 2005)

pour préciser ce que dit Goliath en réponse à Guido, ayant moi même le même souci ,ce n'est absolument pas un problème système, j'ai essayé jaguar, 9.04, 9.1, 9.2.2 8.6 sur des DD formater à zéro, celui d'origine et un 30GO neuf. pareil pour la ram testé sur d'autre macs sans prob puis remis à l 'origine. Pile neuve, batterie neuve, CDR-DVD neuf... ça ressemble vraimment à un processeur en carafe cad que quelle que fois ça marche puis ça gelle très vite sans rien dire, et ça ne redémarre plus (icone sytème absent ou écran noir) comme un processeur qui chauffe trop ou qui est mal overclocker ??? et qui flanche. Ca me rappelle mon premier mac acheté un 7500, j'ai voulu upgrader la carte fille par des processeurs un peu plus rapide Apple, 166, 233 et ça gelait pareil, alors que c'était fait pour, j'usqu'à ce que je tombe sur une note Apple bien cacher où ils parlait d'une série de carte mère incompatible avec le upGrade processeur et deviné quoi ? j'en étais !!!


----------



## Goliath (25 Avril 2005)

FdeB a dit:
			
		

> pour préciser ce que dit Goliath en réponse à Guido, ayant moi même le même souci ,ce n'est absolument pas un problème système, j'ai essayé jaguar, 9.04, 9.1, 9.2.2 8.6 sur des DD formater à zéro, celui d'origine et un 30GO neuf. pareil pour la ram testé sur d'autre macs sans prob puis remis à l 'origine. Pile neuve, batterie neuve, CDR-DVD neuf... ça ressemble vraimment à un processeur en carafe cad que quelle que fois ça marche puis ça gelle très vite sans rien dire, et ça ne redémarre plus (icone sytème absent ou écran noir) comme un processeur qui chauffe trop ou qui est mal overclocker ??? et qui flanche. Ca me rappelle mon premier mac acheté un 7500, j'ai voulu upgrader la carte fille par des processeurs un peu plus rapide Apple, 166, 233 et ça gelait pareil, alors que c'était fait pour, j'usqu'à ce que je tombe sur une note Apple bien cacher où ils parlait d'une série de carte mère incompatible avec le upGrade processeur et deviné quoi ? j'en étais !!!




...tiens tiens, moi aussi j'ai eu un 7500 boosté avec un processeur PowerLogix et ça été que du bonheur!   ...pour te dire je l'ai eu jusqu'à l'année passée et il à tourné comme une horloge!! ...comme quoi...au fait il tourne encore très bien mais plus chez moi!


----------



## Invité (26 Avril 2005)

Pour répondre à la question du départ , Techtool depuis la version 2.5, et a fortiori la version 3, peut tester dans l'onglet composants :
FPU
Processeur
Cache
Horloge
RAM
ROM
PRAM
et composants VIA, SCC et SCSI
Ca c'est l'onglet composants de la version 2.54, la 3 est pareille (j'ai la flemme de l'ouvrir  ).
Il suffit de faire un cd bootable et d'inclure l'appli dans le cd.


----------



## FdeB (26 Avril 2005)

oui j'ai essayé personnelement mais de toute manière je n'arrive pas à atteindre le fin d'un boot, de même sur un disque externe scsi. Tout est trop instable...
D'ailleurs goliath j'ai trouvé ça aussi là 
mais avec des frais de port prohibitif, parce quitte à changer le processeur autant opter pour un G4...


----------



## FdeB (26 Avril 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Ma remarque était suscitée par le fait que FdeB indiquait qu'il préférait changer le processeur que la carte-mère car il peut avoir les processeurs pour presque rien. J'ai eu peur qu'il pense pouvoir changer le processeur seul (installé sur support ZIF). J'ai voulu donc préciser que sur les portables, les processeurs sont soudés sur carte-fille et qu'il faut donc trouver une carte-fille auprès d'Apple (et je ne pense pas dans ces conditions qu'il puisse se les procurer pour presque rien)



pour te répondre rémy sur les Lombards ainsi que Pismo le processeur est indépendant de la carte mère par un système très proche du "Zéro Insertion Force" à la seul différence qu'il y a dessus en plus les deux slot Ram et donc très facile à changer...
Et j'aimerais bien trouver des processeurs pour presque rien mais ce n'est pas le cas
cordialement.


----------



## Goliath (26 Avril 2005)

FdeB a dit:
			
		

> pour te répondre rémy sur les Lombards ainsi que Pismo le processeur est indépendant de la carte mère par un système très proche du "Zéro Insertion Force" à la seul différence qu'il y a dessus en plus les deux slot Ram et donc très facile à changer...
> Et j'aimerais bien trouver des processeurs pour presque rien mais ce n'est pas le cas
> cordialement.



...c'est la même adresse que je t'ai envoyée avant   

...sur Ebay il y en a entre 60 et 80 euros...comme d'hab faut faire confiance....


----------



## FdeB (26 Avril 2005)

Goliath a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est la même adresse que je t'ai envoyée avant
> 
> ....



HIIIIIIIIIII SORRY !!!!


----------



## Goliath (26 Avril 2005)

FdeB a dit:
			
		

> oui j'ai essayé personnelement mais de toute manière je n'arrive pas à atteindre le fin d'un boot, de même sur un disque externe scsi. Tout est trop instable...
> D'ailleurs goliath j'ai trouvé ça aussi là
> mais avec des frais de port prohibitif, parce quitte à changer le processeur autant opter pour un G4...




...il n' y pas de frais de port prohibitifs...c'est tentant...le processeur G4 433MHz est à 177 euros...t'as vu les prix de PB G4 en occase? ...ils sont encore fort cher!...de plus XLR8 avait bonne réputation en tout cas avant qu'isl soient repris par Daystar...


----------



## Goliath (28 Avril 2005)

FdeB a dit:
			
		

> HIIIIIIIIIII SORRY !!!!




... pour les modèles Lombardle problème est vraiment général si tu lis le forum ici  ...selon moi Apple à fait une belle boulette avec ce type de processeur    

Je viens d'envoyer un mail à XLR8 pour savoir, juste par curiosité, le prix du remplacement du processeur, s'ils ont un service en Europe et s'il est possible d'acheter le processeur directement des EU sans passer par leurs ateliers...je te tiens au courant


----------



## FdeB (28 Avril 2005)

oui très bien ça m'interresse vraimment, mais ça risque de toute manière de couter très cher (rien que la main d'½uvre et l'envoie du BB )


----------



## Goliath (28 Avril 2005)

FdeB a dit:
			
		

> oui très bien ça m'interresse vraimment, mais ça risque de toute manière de couter très cher (rien que la main d'½uvre et l'envoie du BB )



Bon ben la réponse a été directe et claire: "We handle the upgrades direct from US only. You have to send your PowerBook to us for the upgrade."...


----------



## FdeB (4 Mai 2005)

mais je ne comprends pas si tu achètes un processeur chez eux tu puex toi même le monter toi même c'est simple, il me semble... en tout cas le G3, c'est simple !


----------



## FdeB (4 Mai 2005)

Goliath a dit:
			
		

> ...il n' y pas de frais de port prohibitifs...c'est tentant...le processeur G4 433MHz est à 177 euros...t'as vu les prix de PB G4 en occase? ...ils sont encore fort cher!...de plus XLR8 avait bonne réputation en tout cas avant qu'isl soient repris par Daystar...


Oui je parlais d'un processur G4 pas d'un powerBook ! Quitte à remplacer le tiens....


----------



## Goliath (4 Mai 2005)

FdeB a dit:
			
		

> mais je ne comprends pas si tu achètes un processeur chez eux tu puex toi même le monter toi même c'est simple, il me semble... en tout cas le G3, c'est simple !



...apparemment c'est eux qui doivent le monter sinon il n'y a pas de garantie...c'est con et c'est nul mais c'est leur philosophie...


----------



## grig (4 Mai 2005)

Le port SCSI (hdi 30) du lombard est bootable? alors là, j'étais persuadé que non, et pourtant j'en ai un depuis 5 ans, et en plus, j'ai un zip SCSI branché dessus (mdr)


----------



## FdeB (4 Mai 2005)

grig a dit:
			
		

> Le port SCSI (hdi 30) du lombard est bootable? alors là, j'étais persuadé que non, et pourtant j'en ai un depuis 5 ans, et en plus, j'ai un zip SCSI branché dessus (mdr)


si si bien sur moi je boot souvent sur un HD externe....


----------



## Goliath (4 Mai 2005)

Goliath a dit:
			
		

> ...apparemment c'est eux qui doivent le monter sinon il n'y a pas de garantie...c'est con et c'est nul mais c'est leur philosophie...



...monter=installer=placer ...dans ce cas ci!


----------

